# Tomb Raider Film: "keine Ahnung", wie es um das Sequel steht



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tomb Raider Film: "keine Ahnung", wie es um das Sequel steht*

					Das Sequel zum 2018 veröffentlichten Tomb Raider Film könnte infrage stehen. Nachdem Vorbereitungen getroffen wurden, hatte Amazon MGM übernommen. Und nun steckt das Projekt laut Darstellerin Alicia Vikander im Limbo zwischen MGM und Amazon.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider Film: "keine Ahnung", wie es um das Sequel steht*


----------



## Maasl (19. Juli 2022)

Nicht so schlimm. Der erste war schon ziemliche Grütze


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Mir hat der erste Teil eigentlich gefallen. Nur fand ich die Insel merkwürdig klein.


----------



## PCIT (19. Juli 2022)

Ich fand den Film richtig gut. Im Gegensatz zu den äußerst  trashigen Angeline Jolie-Filmen hat der hier sehr gut den Geist der Reboot-Reihe eingefangen.


----------



## BjornE (19. Juli 2022)

Die olle war so hässlich nein danke.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Die olle war so hässlich nein danke.


Hast du einen anderen Film gesehen?


----------



## BjornE (19. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du einen anderen Film gesehen?


Alicia sieht aus wie ein bub…. Nein danke.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Alicia sieht aus wie ein bub…. Nein danke.


Wie sieht dann eine Gewichtheberin für dich aus? Oder Profi-Bodybuilderin?


----------



## BjornE (19. Juli 2022)

Das ist einfach keine Attraktive Frau zumindest für mich, als Schauspielerin absolutes no go. Meine exen sehen um einiges besser aus als die.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Juli 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Das ist einfach keine Attraktive Frau zumindest für mich, als Schauspielerin absolutes no go. Meine exen sehen um einiges besser aus als die.


"nicht attraktiv"... "als Schauspielerin[...]"

Kleiner Fun Fact für dich: eine Schauspielerin muss nicht zwingend attraktiv sein.


----------



## rhalin (19. Juli 2022)

Fand den Film eigentlich besser als ich erwartet hatte  
Bisl B-Movie Style war natürlich dabei aber gegen Alicia Vikander als Lara hatte ich eigentlich nichts einzuwenden


----------



## bynemesis (19. Juli 2022)

würde mir nur nen Film mit Angelina Jolie angucken. Auch jetzt als Milf. ^.^

aber die Kindergarten Vikander war oberpeinlich und einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## BjornE (19. Juli 2022)

Oh Angy du geiles stück 🤤🙃. Die hat in der linken arschbacke mehr attraktivität wie die olle alicia.


----------



## Rollora (19. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Nicht so schlimm. Der erste war schon ziemliche Grütze


Aha? Naja ich fand es eine der besseren Spieleverfilmungen


BjornE schrieb:


> Das ist einfach keine Attraktive Frau zumindest für mich, als Schauspielerin absolutes no go. Meine exen sehen um einiges besser aus als die.


Sind vielleicht nicht umsonst deine "EXen".
Naja aber wenn die besser aussehen als die Alicia, vormals Model, dann her mit den Beweisfotos



			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f8/80/5b/f8805bd5d804e81028ed43f73ae18ce0.jpg
		



			https://i.pinimg.com/236x/73/7a/02/737a029efcf2544f6b96382e999b285b--alicia-vikander-style-alicia-vikander-hot.jpg
		



			https://www.pngitem.com/pimgs/m/54-540384_lara-croft-holding-a-wooden-stick-tomb-raider.png
		



			https://yocto.scrolller.com/alicia-vikander-as-lara-croft-she-has-such-a-hot-d23ss1agvj.jpg
		



BjornE schrieb:


> Finde ich schon in einer Leadrolle. Ich zahle nicht für entertainment  um hässliche ollen bewundern zu können. Das Auge isst mit.


Vielleicht hast du dich im Kinosaal gerirrt, aber es gibt bestimmt auch Pornokinos die dir weiterhelfen


BjornE schrieb:


> Warum? Stört es dich das mir eine Person des öffentlichen lebens nicht gefällt? Werd erwachsen


Erwachsen ist es eigentlich eher, wenn man eine Person nicht nach dem äußeren beurteilt.
In einem Film wär da eher erwachsen, wer die Schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten beurteilen kann.
Das ist dir offenbar nicht gelungen


----------



## Maasl (19. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha? Naja ich fand es eine der besseren Spieleverfilmungen
> 
> Sind vielleicht nicht umsonst deine "EXen".
> Naja aber wenn die besser aussehen als die Alicia, vormals Model, dann her mit den Beweisfotos
> ...


Ich finde die auch nicht besonders hübsch. Gibt deutlich ältere Schauspielerinnen, die ich hübscher finde. Halle Berry, oder Milla Jovovich. Auch wenn Milla gefühlt nur einen Gesichtsausdruck hat. Ein Modell zu sein, heißt nicht unbedingt hübsch zu sein. Und nein, hässlich ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## Rollora (19. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ich finde die auch nicht besonders hübsch. Gibt deutlich ältere Schauspielerinnen, die ich hübscher finde. Halle Berry, oder Milla Jovovich. Auch wenn Milla gefühlt nur einen Gesichtsausdruck hat. Ein Modell zu sein, heißt nicht unbedingt hübsch zu sein. Und nein, hässlich ist sie auch nicht.


So oder so, ist es nicht relevant für einen Film ob die Schauspielin hübsch ist, sofern sie im Film kein Supermodel spielt.
Ich fand sie in Ex Machina (OLV) sehr attraktiv, in Danish Girl weniger, dafür konnte sie dort irrsinnig gut schauspielen.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> die Kindergarten Vikander


Sind wir hier im Selbigen?

Haltet mal bitte wieder euer Testosteron im Zaum, meine Güte


----------



## Maasl (19. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> So oder so, ist es nicht relevant für einen Film ob die Schauspielin hübsch ist, sofern sie im Film kein Supermodel spielt.
> Ich fand sie in Ex Machina (OLV) sehr attraktiv, in Danish Girl weniger, dafür konnte sie dort irrsinnig gut schauspielen.


In Ex Machina hat sie einen Roboter gespielt, Fand daran gar nix attraktiv, aber ok. Jedem sein Fetisch. Sicher ist es schwierig eine optisch zutreffende Schauspielerin zu finden. Das stört mich auch nicht, dass sie nicht zu 100% so aussieht wie im Spiel, darum ging es auch gar nicht. Die Fitness hat sie jedenfalls, um Lara glaubhaft darzustellen. Hat aber nix daran geändert, dass ich den Film sehr einschläfernd fand.


PCIT schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film richtig gut. Im Gegensatz zu den äußerst  trashigen Angeline Jolie-Filmen hat der hier sehr gut den Geist der Reboot-Reihe eingefangen.


Ich fand den richtig langweilig. Ich hab zwar nix gegen einen guten 0815 Action Blockbuster, aber hier war ich irgendwie angeödet.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (20. Juli 2022)

Der Film war Mist, lag aber nicht an Frau Vikander. Zu viel sinnloses Geballer, zu wenig Pep für das Toomb Setting, sehr mittelmäßiges Drehbuch. Aber schon das Spiel war da viel zu unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Strunzel (20. Juli 2022)

"Keine Ahnung" ist ja mal Qualitätsjournalistmus.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> In Ex Machina hat sie einen Roboter gespielt, Fand daran gar nix attraktiv, aber ok. Jedem sein Fetisch.


Hat sehr wenig mit Fetisch zu tun, aber vielleicht hast du den Film ja nicht verstanden.
Es dreht sich darum, dass die Dame TROTZdem sie eine Maschine mit Menschlichen zügen ist, es schafft Caleb zu verführen. Das wird sogar im Film erklärt...


Maasl schrieb:


> Sicher ist es schwierig eine optisch zutreffende Schauspielerin zu finden. Das stört mich auch nicht, dass sie nicht zu 100% so aussieht wie im Spiel, darum ging es auch gar nicht. Die Fitness hat sie jedenfalls, um Lara glaubhaft darzustellen. Hat aber nix daran geändert, dass ich den Film sehr einschläfernd fand.


Ob ein Film gut ist oder nicht hängt ja eher am Drehbuch, Regisseur und anderen Faktoren.
Ein wirklich guter Film ist auch dann gut, wenn der Schauspieler nicht so gut ist. Deshalb verstehe ich den Hate auf Vikander erst recht nicht.


----------



## bynemesis (20. Juli 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Oh Angy du geiles stück 🤤🙃. Die hat in der linken arschbacke mehr attraktivität wie die olle alicia.


ohyea. 

Alicia kann man nicht ernst nehmen. einfach komplett lachhaft. 

Aber für ne low budget disney+ Produktion zu my little pony würde sie gut passen.


----------



## Maasl (20. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hat sehr wenig mit Fetisch zu tun, aber vielleicht hast du den Film ja nicht verstanden.
> Es dreht sich darum, dass die Dame TROTZdem sie eine Maschine mit Menschlichen zügen ist, es schafft Caleb zu verführen. Das wird sogar im Film erklärt...


Ich habe den Film durchaus verstanden, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Die Prämisse war auch nicht sonderlich intelligent geschrieben und vorhersehbar. Ich meine mit Fetisch auch DICH und nicht die Person im Film, falls du das nicht verstehst. Da habe ich schon deutlich anspruchsvolleres gesehen. Du scheinst jeden für dumm zu halten, der nicht deiner Meinung ist. Toller Charakterzug.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Die Prämisse war auch nicht sonderlich intelligent geschrieben und vorhersehbar.


Welche Weitsicht. Kannst du mir auch die Lottozahlen vorhersagen?


"Ex Machina" ist ein intelligenter Film und wurde auch von den Kritikern so bewertet. Genauso wie vom Publikum.
Ich habe den Film auf Bluray. Und Alica Vikander hat ihr Rolle sehr gut gespielt.


----------



## Maasl (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film durchaus verstanden, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Die Prämisse war auch nicht sonderlich intelligent. Da habe ich schon deutlich anspruchsvolleres gesehen. Du scheinst jeden für dumm zu halten, der nicht deiner Meinung ist. Toller Charakterzug.





RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Weitsicht. Kannst du mir auch die Lottozahlen vorhersagen?
> 
> 
> "Ex Machina" ist ein intelligenter Film und wurde auch von den Kritikern so bewertet. Genauso wie vom Publikum.
> Ich habe den Film auf Bluray. Und Alica Vikander hat ihr Rolle sehr gut gespielt.


Nur weil er nicht so stupide ist, wie viele Actionblockbuster, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Intelligenten Film. Zugegeben, er sticht aus der Masse etwas heraus. Der Anspruch ist in der Hinsicht jedoch auch in den letzten 15 Jahren sehr stark gesunken. Mir wollte schon jemand weiß machen, dass Transformers eine intelligente Geschichte erzählt. Ich gebe auf Kritiker sowie Publikumsmeinungen nur noch wenig. Dann wären ja die tollen Filme mit unserem Glitzervampir auch total gut, weil die Amazon-Bewertungen bei viereinhalb Sternen liegen, weil nur irgendwelche schmachtenden Teenies und Hausfrauen Bewertungen abgeben. Und ja, ich habe mir den ersten im Kino angetan. Da empfehle ich eher Filme wie Mother, Nightcrawler, oder Enemy. Die Ghostbusters Katastrophe wurde übrigens auch von Kritikern verhältnismäßig gut bewertet.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf Kritiker sowie Publikumsmeinungen nur noch wenig. Dann wären ja die tollen Filme mit unserem Glitzervampir auch total gut, weil die Amazon-Bewertungen bei viereinhalb Sternen liegen, weil nur irgendwelche schmachtenden Teenies und Hausfrauen Bewertungen abgeben.


Amazon Bewertungen meinte ich nicht. Auf die kann man gar nichts geben.
Ich meinte eher IMDb, Rotten Tomatos usw.
Der Vergleich mit Transformers ist wie mit Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## Maasl (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Amazon Bewertungen meinte ich nicht. Auf die kann man gar nichts geben.
> Ich meinte eher IMDb, Rotten Tomatos usw.
> Der Vergleich mit Transformers ist wie mit Äpfel und Birnen.


Aut IMDb gebe ich auch kein Stück mehr. Rotten Tomatoes bin ich nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film durchaus verstanden, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Die Prämisse war auch nicht sonderlich intelligent geschrieben und vorhersehbar. Ich meine mit Fetisch auch DICH und nicht die Person im Film, falls du das nicht verstehst. Da habe ich schon deutlich anspruchsvolleres gesehen. Du scheinst jeden für dumm zu halten, der nicht deiner Meinung ist. Toller Charakterzug.


Aha whataboutism. Jetzt dreht es sich plötzlich um den Anspruch eines Films und du wirst persönlich beleidigend, wo ich dir aufzeige, dass deine seltsame Bemerkung mit dem Fetisch nunmal daneben war (nämlich doppelt: auf persönlicher Ebene und am Verständnis des Films vorbei). Tja


----------



## Maasl (20. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha whataboutism. Jetzt dreht es sich plötzlich um den Anspruch eines Films und du wirst persönlich beleidigend, wo ich dir aufzeige, dass deine seltsame Bemerkung mit dem Fetisch nunmal daneben war (nämlich doppelt: auf persönlicher Ebene und am Verständnis des Films vorbei). Tja


Wo habe ich dich beleidigt ? Du scheinst ja wirklich mit Absicht alles falsch zu verstehen. Wenn du das mit dem Fetisch meinst. Ist dein Problem, wenn du das als Beleidigung empfindest.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Aut IMDb gebe ich auch kein Stück mehr. Rotten Tomatoes bin ich nicht unterwegs.


Unterwegs bin ich da auch nicht. Nur wenn man etwas googelt zu einen Film wird einen das angezeigt.
Bevor ich mir einen Film angucke, gucke ich eh nicht nach Kritiken.
Nur danach um mal zu vergleichen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (21. Juli 2022)

Ein/e Schauspieler/in ist immer nur so gut, oder kann nur so gut sein, wie das Drehbuch und der Regisseur.

Und beides hat man, so muss man leider sagen, in dem Film von 2018 schlecht gewählt. 
Übrigens hat Fr. Vikander, neben einer Reihe anderer Auszeichnungen, 2016 einen Oscar als beste Nebendarstellerin erhalten.

Und Schönheit, bzw. Attraktivität, liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Und Schönheit, bzw. Attraktivität, liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters...


Stimmt. Ich finde sie schön.


----------

